# Speaking of upsets...



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Did anyone else see Kimbo's fight tonight?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Didn't see it, but heard about it. Doesn't really surprise me. I thought Kimbo was overrated from the first time I heard all the hype.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

How about the Dogders with the huge upset of the CUBS!!!! Nobody gave them a chance and all they do is go out and sweep the best team during the regular season in the NL.......SORRY fixed blade :x


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> How about the Dogders with the huge upset of the CUBS!!!! Nobody gave them a chance and all they do is go out and sweep the best team during the regular season in the NL.......*SORRY fixed blade* :x


 *()* -~|- -()/>- -()/- *(u)*

Pay up biatch!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Did anyone else see Kimbo's fight tonight?


I saw it and had a good laugh. That was great. The guy short punches him while moving backwards on one foot and Kimbo just dropped. What a chin that Kimbo Slice has huh? hahahahahah!!!!!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else see Kimbo's fight tonight?
> ...


Shamrock is a ***** as well, just happened to get a cut before the fight, he's a joke in this sport these days he needs to give it up. He was great in back in the day and had some awesome matches against Gracie!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=d ... &type=lgns


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Will get em' next year.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I recorded the fights on TIVO and was pissed it cut off the last fight. I went online to find out who won and Kimbo got his arse kicked! The other fights were really good honestly this is the first time I sat down to watch MMA and I loved it. The tivo will be set every Saturday night for the "real" fights, IMHO boxing is for wussies.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I recorded the fights on TIVO and was pissed it cut off the last fight. I went online to find out who won and Kimbo got his arse kicked! The other fights were really good honestly this is the first time I sat down to watch MMA and I loved it. The tivo will be set every Saturday night for the "real" fights, IMHO boxing is for wussies.


Same thing happened to me on the DVR. Did anyone watch the women fight? Not only was the winner extremely hot, but she was tough as hell.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else see Kimbo's fight tonight?
> ...


THat was one of the most akward punches I have seen thrown. I couldn't believe it dropped him that quickly. I always thought Kimbo was overhyped, I just didn't think he would lose that badly to such a no-name fighter. Needless to say, I was laughing too.


----------

